# Time for processing



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

Can someone please confirm how much time it takes for processing and receive acknowledge to submit medical and PCC, once application is submitted?

And please also advise how much time it takes to get PR once you submit medical and PCC?

Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It depends on how many applications they have to process at any given time.


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Colchar for your reply.

Can you also give some rough idea - approximately on an avg. - 6 months..? 12 months..??


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I have no idea.


----------



## a1492dc (Nov 21, 2013)

I would like to know the same information. Anyone with experience? few months, years, ... How long can be the whole process?


----------



## Swapnil.Luktuke (Aug 5, 2014)

CIC website has a page indicating processing time for each type of visa for all locations.. [www . cic. gc. ca /english /inFORMation /times /index. asp]

Economy Class PR Processing time Page [www . cic. gc. ca /english /inFORMation /times /perm-ec. asp] mentions it is updated quarterly but shows data up to 31 Dec 2013

So, I am not sure how recent this info is. 

A page mentions 22 months for Economy Class PR from India [www . cic. gc. ca /english /inFORMation /times /perm /skilled-fed. asp]. 
This doesn't sound right as other people on this forum and others are claiming otherwise.. . Can anyone please confirm or deny this info and let us know if the processing times have decreased?

P.S. :- Sorry for the broken links.. dont have enough rep to post links... just copy-paste and remove spaces


----------



## Mira Aaron (Sep 2, 2014)

I have same issue. Time required is not known


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I've posted this link more than once the last couple of weeks, but I repeat again:
Processing times for federal skilled worker applications


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Swapnil.Luktuke said:


> CIC website has a page indicating processing time for each type of visa for all locations.. [www . cic. gc. ca /english /inFORMation /times /index. asp]
> 
> Economy Class PR Processing time Page [www . cic. gc. ca /english /inFORMation /times /perm-ec. asp] mentions it is updated quarterly but shows data up to 31 Dec 2013
> 
> ...


From last year's data for FSW, I can tell you that the average for New Delhi VO was 8 months with applications being approved in the range of 6-10 months largely. For some exceptional cases it has been more than a year.


----------

